
How Particles Can Travel Upstream - JumpCrisscross
http://nautil.us/blog/reading-the-tea-leaves-how-particles-can-travel-upstream
======
dekhn
See also: granular convection and the Inverse Brazil Nut Effect:
[https://sites.google.com/site/bioinspiredrob/brazil-nut-
effe...](https://sites.google.com/site/bioinspiredrob/brazil-nut-effect)

